# Aumentar tensión salida del PIC



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola,

Primero, no sabía donde colocar exactamente el tema, así que como hace referencia al uso del PIC, finalmente lo he colocado aquí (perdon a los admin si me he equivocado).

El caso es que tengo este esquema:


Entonces, la salida del pic solo me da aprox 5V y necesito al menos 12V a 150mA para iluminar bien los LEDs. ¿Qué solución puedo hacer?
Una solución que me han comentado es la de utilizar un FET IRF510 con resistencias.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

Con el PIC manejas un transistor NPN, tus led´s los colocas entre "Otra" fuente de alimentación de mayor tensión y el colector del transistor.
Algo así, el transistor y las resistencias las calculas según tus necesidades.


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Dic 15, 2009)

Vale, es como lo que yo tengo en este esquema, pero no me funciona.

En realidad lo tengo casi a 11V alimentado, pero he probado con esa alimentación y la iluminzación de los LEDs es buena ya. ¿Puede ser el tipo de transistor escogido?

Gracias por responder, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

Ricardo.Ojeda dijo:


> ….. ¿Puede ser el tipo de transistor escogido? .


Si.

Si empleaste un transistor de mucha potencia, necesita mayor corriente de base para saturarse y encender los LED´s a pleno (Hablando de transistores Bipolares)

En el caso del MOSFET, puede ser que los 5 V del PIC no leven al transistor al estado ON y este trabaje en la zona lineal con lo que tus led encienden poco o no encienden.

Otra posibilidad, revisa si no tienes alguna pata del MOSFET mal conectada


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Dic 15, 2009)

Ok, gracias por la sugerencia. De todas formas, cuando vuelva del trabajo comprobaré de nuevo que no haya nada mal conectado. Y si veo que continua, probaré con el circuito que me dijiste. ¿Cómo hago para calcular los valores de las resistencias y el transistor? La fuente es de 12V 300mA y los LEDs consumen prácticamente 2V (aunque como he dicho antes, con menos tensión ya se iluminan bien).

Muchas gracias por responder de nuevo.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

Suponiendo que quieras encender tus LED´s con una corriente de 20mA y una caída interna de 2V por led.

R = [Tensión de alimentación - (2V * Nº de LED´s) - 0,7V] / I 
R = *12 - (6 * 2)* - 0,7V / 0,02
Son muchos LED´s para 12V

Replanteado para 5 LED´s
R = [12 - (2 * 5) – 0,7] / 0,02 A
R = (12 – 10,7) /  0,02 A
*R = 65 Ohms*
R =  Valor comercial más próximo 68 Ohms o 57 Ohms


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Dic 15, 2009)

Los LEDs son de 2V 25mA. 
La fuente es de 12V 300mA. Tengo una de 9V 300mA, y al medirla me da casi 11V, asi que supongo que la de 12V me dará algo más.
Pero más que nada, saber el tipo de transistor a utilizar.

Edito: ¿Se podría usar un 7407?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

Suponiendo 2 "Tiras" de LED´s, serían en total unos 60mA de consumo, con el transistor *BC337* del esquema que te pasé estará bien.


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Dic 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Lo dicho pues, revisaré lo que tengo y si veo que no, probaré el esquema que me has indicado y comentaré los resultados.

Gracias, saludos y feliz navidad!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

No hay por que darlas.

Espero tus comentarios

Saludos y felices navidades


----------



## blackpic (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola amigo creo que en tu circuito tienes un error y por eso es que no anda, en la resistencia que tienes del Gate a Gnd la tienes de 10k y tiene que ser mas baja puerba poniendo una de 1k y nos cuenta...

hay debe de estar tu error ya que con ese valor no llegaria el voltaje suficiente para activar el Gate del mosfet.....

espero haverte ayudado.......


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Dic 16, 2009)

Volví a repasar mi circuito, y seguía sin funcionar.
Probaré lo que blackpic me dice y sino pasaré a la opción de fogonazo.

_Sólo decir que el dibujo del MOSFET no es exactamente ese, que lo que si es, es el modelo el IRF510, pero a la hora de hacer el dibujo, no había de ese modelo y por eso coloqué ese. Lo comento por si acaso._

Esta tarde comento el resultado de blackpic y el jueves, si el método no funciona y una vez haya comprado los componentes, comento el método de fogonazo.

Muchas gracias por vuestros aportes, felices fiestas!

Hola buenos días.
Informo de las novedades, que son varias y muy variadas XD:
1-Por fin he conseguido que funcione, pero...
2-Había un error de esos que fastidian mucho, se me ocurrió abrir la protoboard por debajo (porque ya me pasó en una práctica de una asignatura que estaba todo bien montado y no salían los resultados) y pude comprobar que efectivamente, tenía dos "tiras" de la protoboard conectadas, debido a que un trocito de patilla se había roto y hacía contacto.
3-Al arreglar eso, siguió sin funcionar, y decidí cambiar la polaridad del LED y funciona a la perfección (Y he probado varios LEDs por lo de la polaridad). Dejo el dibujo de como ha quedado finalmente:

*Igualmente, volveré a repasar lo de la polaridad, no vaya a ser que estuviera despistado por el partido del Barça...
Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bueno hice un contador para mover un motor paso a paso, pero el pic no lo mueve....si alguien tiene un circuito para elevar el voltaje...se lo agradezco


----------



## tronik (Nov 25, 2011)

Amigo no puedes exijir tanto al pic 
un microcontrolador por puerto da alo maximo 100mW 
osea los 5volts y 20mA como suministro 

lo que puedes hacer es lo sigiente 
pero necesitas otra fuente para alimentar el motor 
de cuantos volts ??
eso depende del voltaje del motor

la resistencia de la base ponle una de 3.3k a 10k cualquier valor de esos 
y el transistor puedes usar un C1815  o 2N2222 
claro si el motor es chico 
eso ya depende de cuanto corriente consuma el motor


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Mira tengo un motor paso a paso de impresora trabaja con 24 voltios la serie es M42SP-4NK, me recomendaron que use un UNL2803 pero no encuentro ninguna aplicación como para guiarme como usarlo...si tu tienes algun diagrama te agradezco....


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

no creas que son inversores
en relidad son asi




transistores que trabajan en corte y saturacion
también puede sutilizar los ULN2003



http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=ULN2803


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

En ese circuito q me proporcionas el pin 1 lo consideras junto con el pin 2? o pueden trabajar independiente. Los 24 voltios que yo quiero elevar los consigo conectando en vez de los 12 que aparece en el diagrama ?...ayuda por favor


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

ok el uln2803 maneja hasta 500mA por canal (tiene 8)
pero por si acaso puedes unir los pines (ejm 1 y 2)
logrando manejar 1A, funciona igual


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

A ver ayudame por favor con ésta duda. Mira supongamos que yo saco un uno lógico por una patilla del PIC (5voltios), y ésta la conecto al pin 1 del ULN2803 que tengo como salida tambien un uno logico si se puede decirlo asi pero con 24 voltios o un cero lógico?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

esa patita 10 donde esta a 12vdc.
es común para cada canal del ULN, va a diodos de proteccion
típicos para cargas inductivas sirve para protejer al integrado
esa es su función, no es de alimentación
entonces tu vas a manejar 24vdc, pon en esa patita...y también a los motores



no cuando pones un "1" o 5vol el pin1 saturas los transistores..
cortocircuitas en terminos prácticos a tierra el pin 10
(cuando esto sucede enciendes el eje que esta conectado a esa patita, el motor da un paso)
y obviamente seria un"0" pero recuerda que el uln no es un dispositivo digital
y si en el pin 1 hay un "0", el transistor esta en corte y no fluye corriente por el pin 10
funciona como un circuito aislado en el pin10


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok te agradezco mucho brother...me haz despejado muchas dudas....gracias



Osea debo de cambiar la secuencia del programa y activar con cero lógico las entradas del ULN2803...?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

nooo0
el uln2803 es especial para la familia TTL
cuando hay 5v en la entrada satura en transistor y el eje motor da el paso
eso estaría bien con la logica ya planteada..

tienes la simualcion en proteus?


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Recien estoy en ésto de los motores paso a paso, por eso tengo éstas dudas como verás, tengo la secuencia, implemente un contador con 4 bits en el puerto B del pic 16f628a....te la paso.....0100 - 0001 - 0010 - 1000 - luego se repite es en sentido antihorario, me costo trabajo encontrar esa secuencia...


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

si te recomendaron el ULN obviamente estas trabajando con motores unipolares cierto?
por otro lado nose como estarán montado los cables del motor
este link es muy explicativo http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica2/mpap_03.html respecto a la secuencia


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Mira el motor que tengo tiene 5 entradas pero he probado esa secuencia conectando una de las 5 a positivo, osea solo juego con las otras 4....


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

tipicamente son 6 cables

5 cables?, entonces las tomas centrales de las bobinas estas unidas
1 cable para alimentación y los otros 4 para controlar el motor
supongo


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Si supongo también que es así...pero encontré su secuencia por eso digo q me fué dificil hallarla, entonces puedo construirlo con el ULN2803? ....


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

por supuesto, que esperas para montarlo?

en el llink que te envie están todas las posibles secuencias
si es que se quiere hacerlo correr en un solo sentido
pero tu dices que sacaste la secuencia (media rara creo yo)


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Si pues lo he probado y la repito varias veces y todo normal gira....Lo que he estado leyendo y no logro entender es que hablan de medios pasos....con otras secuencias


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

el gif lo dice todo
ponte a analizar las secuencias y los gif a su costado
y comprenderás eso de "medio paso"


----------



## Joaquin Daniel (May 30, 2012)

Se puede Fogonazo utilizar el bc 548 en vez del 337 ??


----------

